# workaholic



## _Claudia_

bonjour,

what is 'workaholic' in french?

travailleuse acharnée?

(yes, im a girl)


----------



## GEmatt

Hello,

Wikipedia gives _bourreau de travail_ (though I don't know what the feminine form would be, if any) and _travaillolique_, amongst others.


----------



## klodaway

Une traduction plus littérale serait "accro au boulot". 
"accro" is slang for "addicted" (I believe it comes from the verb "accrocher").

I think "bourreau de travail" conveys more the idea that the person gets a lot done (and probably works many hours), not necessarily that s/he is addicted to work.

klod-


----------



## alexa99

GEmatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wikipedia gives _bourreau de travail_ (though I don't know what the feminine form would be, if any) and _travaillolique_, amongst others.


 
_travailolique = I never heard that word, supposed to be the french equivalent to workaholic which I already knew._
_I think " un travailleur compulsif" " un drogué du travail" conveys the idea of being a pathological work addict. _


----------



## GEmatt

alexa99 said:


> _travailolique = I never heard that word, supposed to be the french equivalent to workaholic which I already knew._


Agreed.  Never seen or heard it used by anyone else before.


----------



## _Claudia_

klodaway said:


> Une traduction plus littérale serait "accro au boulot".
> "accro" is slang for "addicted" (I believe it comes from the verb "accrocher").
> 
> I think "bourreau de travail" conveys more the idea that the person gets a lot done (and probably works many hours), not necessarily that s/he is addicted to work.
> 
> klod-


 

merci bcp


----------



## alexa99

I've never heard anybody saying "travaiolique" in France.


----------



## Bouk

According to other natives, I think you can not translate 'workaholic' by "travailolique" because nobody will understand it.

"Accro au travail" means "addicted to work"
"Bourreau de travail" means "works a lot"


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour claudia, 

Another thread on the same topic. And I too, love _'boulomane'_.


----------



## alexa99

anangelaway said:


> Bonjour claudia,
> 
> Another thread on the same topic. And I too, love _'boulomane'_.


 
Moi aussi.
Bien que la réalité qu'il désigne ne soit pas vraiment drôle, je trouve ce mot marrant.
Mais il n'est pas encore utilisé. 
Pas plus que travaiolique, me semble-t'il.


----------



## Fred_C

alexa99 said:


> Moi aussi.
> Bien que la réalité qu'il désigne ne soit pas vraiment drôle, je trouve ce mot marrant.
> Mais il n'est pas encore utilisé.
> Pas plus que travaiolique, me semble-t'il.


 
Oui, mais il est plus joli, plus amusant, et beaucoup plus facile à comprendre que "travaillolique".
D'autre part, dans "travaillolique", il y a "travail", "ique" à la fin, et au milieu, on a rajouté "ol", uniquement parce que "travaillique" est complètement abscons, bien que formé par calque sur "alcoolique". (alcool + ique)
C'est donc un mot très "mal inventé", je trouve...

Encore un inconvénient : "travaillolique" est difficile à écrire sans réfléchir... Faut-il un ou deux L à la fin de la syllabe "vail" ?

edit : Ah pardon. Apparemment, ça s'écrit sans L du tout.
Bon, j'ai la flemme de corriger mon post... Ce mot n'en vaut pas la peine


----------



## eleli

je dirais "accro du boulot" / "accro du travail"


----------



## Tapio

En effet, "travailolique" sonne très mal et je ne l'ai jamais entendu.
En plus le suffixe -olique n'existe pas en français contrairement à l'anglais qui l'utilise dans beaucoup de mots (je prépare un mémoire sur ce fait de langue, c'est ce qui m'a amené ici)

"Boulomane" ne risque pas de rentrer dans le lexique non plus car le suffixe -mane fait trop penser à -man et ça fait un peu trop Superhero...
En plus on pense plus à "boule" qu'à "boulot" en l'entendant.

Je pense que tant qu'un mot spécifique n'aura pas été créé, c'est "Accro au/du travail" qui convient le mieux au niveau du sens.


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble qu'on dit "être accro à quelque chose" mais "être un accro de quelque chose"


----------



## tati-tatoo

En terme médical (psy) on parle d'ergomanie
Par conséquent celui qui souffre d'ergomanie est un ergomane (définition larousse: "Personne qui travaille beaucoup, s'identifiant complètement à son entreprise.")


----------



## Blougouz

Bien vu, l'ergomanie!
Ça correspond bien mieux que ce que j'allais proposer: féru(e) de travail, qui ne montre pas le versant addictif)


----------



## JClaudeK

tati-tatoo said:


> En terme médical (psy) on parle d'ergomanie


Mais c'est un terme très peu connu voire inconnu du grand public.
Lorsqu'un profane veut se faire comprendre par d'autres profanes, il vaudrait mieux choisir  "accro du travail" ou même  "workaholic" (connu par les gens qui ont un certain niveau d'instruction).


----------



## tati-tatoo

C'est certain, c'est pourquoi je précise *dans le domaine médical (psy).* C'est sûr que tu ne vas pas écrire ça sur FB ou dans un article destiné au grand public... Sauf peut-être pour en mettre plein la vue et inciter le lecteur à ouvrir le grand Larousse


----------



## JClaudeK

Ne te fâche pas !
_"Mais c'est un terme très peu connu voire inconnu du grand public." _Cette information est destinée aux non francophones qui liront ce fil et qui ne comprendront pas forcément que ce terme est vraiment très "technique" (surtout après le commentaire élogieux de _Blougouz_).
Il y a quand même pas mal de termes médicaux qui sont compris par un public de non-initiés.


----------



## tati-tatoo

JClaudeK said:


> Ne te fâche pas !


Moi pas fâchée  
Tu fais bien de préciser. Le brainstorming c'est fait pour ça !


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec JClaudeK pour ce qui est du terme ergo*manie* (lien vers une fiche du GDT) qui se traduit en fait par _workaho*lism */ work addiction.   _
Le pendant pour _workaho*lic */ work addict _serait ergo*mane* (sans « i »).

D'accord aussi avec tous ceux qui ont écrit que _travailolique_ n'est pas courant. Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu , et je trouve le mot bien laid.
Pourquoi pas « _travailolâtre _», tant qu'à y être ! 

Comme je l'ai illustré dans cet autre fil  (#12)« boulomane » - assez courant au Québec - semble maintenant usité en France, s'il ne l'était pas en 2009.
Pour un contexte plus « léger », donc, où _ergomane_ ferait trop sérieux / médical.

Extrait du fil overachiever - désolée de me citer encore (#36) : 





> Le_ workaholic_ est la _bête ** de travail _ou si vous voulez le _bourreau de boulot_  et ses nombreux synonymes tels [...] _accro, obsédé, enragé, intoxiqué, mordu ou drogué du travail / boulomane._


 J'ai oublié _dépendant au travail..._
**  Je préfère _bête_ à  _bourreau, _qui me donne l'impression d'un patron qui surchagerait ses employés de travail.


----------



## j-p-c

Workaholic = stakhanoviste.


----------



## Nicomon

D'une part, je ne crois pas que « stakhanoviste » serait compris de tout le monde.
D'autre part, je le comprends plus comme "overachiever" que "workaholic".   La nuance est peut-être mince...

Pour info : stakhanoviste


> [Dans l'ancienne U.R.S.S.] Travailleur, travailleuse appliquant les principes du stakhanovisme.
> _P. ext., fam._ Travailleur, travailleuse qui fait du zèle; personne qui pratique une activité d'une manière excessivement intensive.


stakhnovisme


> [Dans l'ancienne U.R.S.S.] Méthode de travail fondée sur une meilleure utilisation des initiatives et de l'expérience professionnelle des travailleurs et sur l'émulation, dans le but d'améliorer le rendement.


----------



## mehoul

Je pense que le mot _stakhanoviste_ est assez connu, du moins en France, mais il me semble qu'il a plutôt une connotation positive, alors que workaholic aurait une connotation négative (?)


----------



## tati-tatoo

mehoul said:


> Je pense que le mot _stakhanoviste_ est assez connu, du moins en France


Vraiment ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ça avant (je l'ai vu pour la première fois ici et dans l'autre fil parallèle de WR). 

Je pense qu'en France "accro du travail" est bien plus connu... Cependant, tout dépend du contexte : 

_stakhanoviste_ vient de _stakhanovisme, définition Larousse: "E_n régime socialiste, méthode appliquée entre 1930 et 1950 et consistant à réaliser des records de rendement grâce à des innovations techniques et à l'émulation des travailleurs." 
En terme médical (psy) on parle d'ergomane (qui souffre d'ergomanie) (définition larousse: "Personne qui travaille beaucoup, s'identifiant complètement à son entreprise.")
Bourreau du travail, " un travailleur compulsif" " un drogué du travail", accro au travail, etc etc


----------



## j-p-c

En effet, "stakhanoviste" est d'origine éponymique (Alexey Stakhanov), et issu d'une propagande Soviétique assez discréditée, les "exploits de travail" qu'elle vantait étant probablement des affabulations.
Toujours est-il que, tout comme ergomane, le mot existe, qu'il est riche d'une histoire, et son sens... idoine. : )
Pourquoi s'en priver ? "Incitation à ouvrir un dictionnaire", un délit punissable ?


----------



## Nicomon

@ tati-tatoo :  celle du Larousse précise les dates.  Les définitions semblables que j'ai mises au post 23 sont extraites du TLFI.  
Il y a aussi cette page de Wikipedia : Stakhanovisme — Wikipédia


j-p-c said:


> Pourquoi s'en priver ? "Incitation à ouvrir un dictionnaire", un délit punissable ?


 Bien sûr que tout le monde peut ouvrir un dictionnaire.  Mais quand on traduit, il faut aussi respecter le registre.
_Workaholic _est nettement plus familier, et je pense comme mehoul que c'est plus négatif.   Le _stakhanoviste_ est « surperformant ».

Sans compter que le mot *Stakhanovite*  existe aussi en anglais (bien qu'il soit peut-être encore moins courant qu'en français).
En plus de _Stakhanovite_ (notez la majuscule en anglais) le *dico de WR* suggère _workhorse.  _

Là encore, je sens une nuance entre_ workhorse et workaholic._
La même que je fais (mais c'est peut-être subjectif) entre _overachiever _ et_ workaholic. 
_
Par ailleurs, je traduirais _ergomane _par_ work addict _(qui me semble un tout petit peu moins familier que _workaholic_)_. _
Le terme_ ergomania _existe aussi en anglais pour_ addiction to work / work addiction. _


----------



## Parigigi

Stakhanoviste connote en effet une surévaluation frauduleuse de la productivité du travailleur (et une dimension tayloriste à la soviétique).


----------



## JClaudeK

Le film "L'Homme de marbre/ _Man of Marble*_" d'Andrzej Wajda dénonce le Stakhanovisme, glorifié par l'Union Soviétique et ses satellites. 
*Stakhanovite = an over-achieving worker



mehoul said:


> Je pense que le mot _stakhanoviste_ est assez connu, du moins en France, mais il me semble qu'il a plutôt une connotation positive


Je ne crois pas que _stakhanoviste_ puisse avoir _une connotation positive. _


----------



## mehoul

Je ne nie pas que Stakhanov et le stakhanovisme représentent une sorte de dérive de la condition ouvrière qui nous paraît aujourd'hui absurde. Mais les quelques fois où j'ai lu ou bien entendu employer le terme de stakhanoviste pour qualifier quelqu'un en France c'était avec une sorte d'admiration. Comme exemple je me souviens d'avoir lu dans un magazine sur la montagne tel alpiniste qualifié de "stakhanoviste de l'Alpe" et c'était clairement une appréciation positive.


----------



## j-p-c

Le fil ayant plus de dix ans, dommage qu'on ne puisse demander à Claudia quel usage elle pensait faire du mot, cela aiderait.
En imaginant qu'il aurait pu être destiné à un CV ou une "lettre de motivation", où il n'est pas souhaitable de s'affubler d'une manie, d'une assuétude ou d'une pathologie, ni d'être abscons, je choisirais "travailleur(euse) assidu(e)", c'est neutre.


----------



## tati-tatoo

j-p-c said:


> Le fil ayant plus de dix ans,


Yes indeed. I was actually researching this term and added my contribution on #18 which somehow revived this old post


----------

